# Stolen Croozer Kid for 2 Trailer in West London



## Lozatron (15 Jul 2012)

Part whinge part plea for help...yesterday I took the kids to the park and left my bike and trailer locked to a lamp-post outside the front of the house. Between 17:30 and 18:30 some ****er cut through the lock and took bike and trailer.

The bike is a relatively commonplace Trek 7.5 fx hybrid (albeit mildly pimped with clip pedals, bar end mirrors and a Hamax bike seat trailer) however the trailer is a vanishingly rare Kid for 2.

http://www.croozerdesigns.com/croozer_kid.html

If you see one for sale second hand I'd appreciate a link! It was in good nick, a bit of marking on the top where it was left out in the rain, with a child's umbrella in the back and in spite of all my best efforts, loads of raisins in the back...

I'm keeping an eye on Gumtree and Ebay but if you get offered one and it seems suss, please message me!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2012)

effin scum these people.


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Jul 2012)

What have the police said? THey are pretty hot on cycle thefts here but still didn't manage to find my husband's stolen bianchi.
I'm sure I see it outside the gym I use, but how to prove these things?! .


----------



## Lozatron (16 Jul 2012)

Police were pretty good - said that they do stop known thieves when they're riding nice looking bikes. Foolishly I didn't get the serial no registered - next time...however the bike is pretty recognisable so unless they change the pedals, handlebar ends, rack and remember to remove the stickers, it would prob be quite easy to recognise.

The bike trailer - *no-one* rides these around our way, so I'm pretty sure that I would be able to spot it!

Insurance should pay up - but honestly, i'd forego the insurance claim just to see the **** who knicked it brought to justice. I mean honestly - nicking a bike trailer for kids! They were most upset they had to go in the car today...


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Jul 2012)

Lozatron said:


> Insurance should pay up - but honestly, i'd forego the insurance claim just to see the **** who knicked it brought to justice..


 
Sadly "justice" is on holiday right now.


----------



## Cyclopathic (17 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> effin scum these people.


+1


----------

